# HELP.... update changed the voice in Uber navigation



## MissAnne

The latest update of the Uber driver app, changed the voice from a high-pitched woman voice to a low tone man's voice, that I can't hear very well, and yes, my volume is all the way up.

Does anybody know how to change it back to the woman's voice???

HELP !!!!!


----------



## Calvinrn2011

Having the same issue. Following!!


----------



## wk1102

MissAnne said:


> The latest update of the Uber driver app, changed the voice from a high-pitched woman voice to a low tone man's voice, that I can't hear very well, and yes, my volume is all the way up.
> 
> Does anybody know how to change it back to the woman's voice???
> 
> HELP !!!!!


Uber nav talks?



MissAnne said:


> Does anybody know how to change it back to the woman's voice???


Squeeze his nuts really hard?


----------



## Calvinrn2011

They are sending me a link in email. When I get it, I will post it here


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

You use Uber nav?

Really?


----------



## MissAnne

Yeah, Waze is no longer a choice and I don't like Google maps because is opens in another window and it becomes confusing.


----------



## UluValea

Didn't Waze open in another window when it worked? GMaps is a better option by far. UNav will take you the route best for *them* money wise and not for you.


----------



## Toanjo2005

Calvinrn2011 said:


> They are sending me a link in email. When I get it, I will post it here


Any luck here? I'm having the same issue! And it's started giving super bad directions. Says turn right and the image shows me going left. The image doesn't match the voice directions. This started happening once the voice changed from female to male.


----------



## jb91360

So the perpetually angry sounding woman is now a guy who sounds drunk. I dislike then both, but I use GMaps 90% of the time unless it’s a really short local trip where I know the area. I’m tired of Uber nav telling me to make illegal L-R turns and U-turns, and telling me to turn on non existent roads.


----------



## Thumper2x

What's wrong with waze? Opens it up so what? Tells you the fastest route (or shortest if you make it that), tells you where accidents, police etc are.


----------



## snackjack

Uber Nav does have spoken turn by turn directions and works great .....when it wants to. Miss Siri seems to be napping a lot lately.


----------



## jb91360

Thumper2x said:


> What's wrong with waze?


For me, Waze directs me onto bizarre routes, down side-streets, alleys etc. just to save a minute or two-maybe. And even with all the distractions turned off in the prefs. for me the UI is cluttered.


----------



## UberAnt39

Yes, the male voice is really annoying, and unclear especially when saying numbers. And being lower pitched it's always going to be harder to hear than a woman's voice. Which total ahole Uber prk thought this was a good idea? And of course no setting for the driver to have a preference.
Yesterday's same stupid release of the driver app also now has the "Drive to the terminal if you want..." notification along with the ringing noise continually playing until you accept a ping not just once or twice when they first send u out of the pen. Don't these morons ever test anything.



jb91360 said:


> So the perpetually angry sounding woman is now a guy who sounds drunk. I dislike then both, but I use GMaps 90% of the time unless it's a really short local trip where I know the area. I'm tired of Uber nav telling me to make illegal L-R turns and U-turns, and telling me to turn on non existent roads.


I thought the woman sounded drunk too. Some kind of slowing the message speed down so that non-native English speakers can keep up. Obviously no Setting to allow the driver to play it at regular speed. That would be crediting drivers with more intelligence than the jumped up prks at Uber would ever allow.



Calvinrn2011 said:


> They are sending me a link in email. When I get it, I will post it here


Did they ever send you a link?


----------



## snackjack

wk1102 said:


> Uber nav talks?
> 
> Squeeze his nuts really hard?


Uber nav system does talk with turn by turn directions so you can keep your eyes on the road which is great,.....when it works.

The on/off button is at the top right corner of the map which is the icon of a tiny speaker


----------



## JTTwentySeven

MissAnne said:


> Yeah, Waze is no longer a choice and I don't like Google maps because is opens in another window and it becomes confusing.


Google is the easiest to follow, and probably the best. Compared to Uber that is.


----------



## Stav53

Same here, my familiar female voice is gone-)). Anyone got the fix ?


----------



## Julescase

You should have the navigation on mute - the audible directions can annoy pax and get you down rated. 

Just glance at the map - you don't need the annoying voice spitting out directions every 30-40 seconds anyway.


----------



## jb91360

Julescase said:


> You should have the navigation on mute - the audible directions can annoy pax and get you down rated.
> 
> Just glance at the map - you don't need the annoying voice spitting out directions every 30-40 seconds anyway.


Why not use a Bluetooth earpiece? Very convenient, extra safe as no need to take eyes off of road, pax doesn't hear it.


----------



## Stav53

Exactly right. I’m using the PLT505 Bluetooth earpiece and happy with it. The only issue is that it drops the Bluetooth connection once in a while.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm

It is illegal to use a Bluetooth earpiece (or any earpiece) while driving in the jurisdictions around here.


----------



## Stav53

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> It is illegal to use a Bluetooth earpiece (or any earpiece) while driving in the jurisdictions around here.


"Florida Statute 316.304 states that no person shall operate a vehicle while wearing a headset, headphone, or other listening device, other than a hearing aid or instrument for the improvement of defective human hearing. There are a few exceptions that include a motorcyclist using a headset that is installed in a helmet and worn so as to prevent the speakers from making direct contact with the user's ears so that the user can hear surrounding sounds *and any person using a headset in conjunction with a cellular telephone that only provides sound through one ear and allows surrounding sounds to be heard with the other ear."
*
Thought it would be interesting to clarify


----------



## jb91360

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> It is illegal to use a Bluetooth earpiece (or any earpiece) while driving in the jurisdictions around here.


Really?

https://www.drivinglaws.org/dclaw.php


----------



## Unleaded

MissAnne said:


> The latest update of the Uber driver app, changed the voice from a high-pitched woman voice to a low tone man's voice, that I can't hear very well, and yes, my volume is all the way up.
> 
> Does anybody know how to change it back to the woman's voice???
> 
> HELP !!!!!


I'm glad to hear that I was not the only person affected by the update. The male voice was low and soft, so I hooked my phone up to a Bluetooth speaker and that solved my issue. I still don't know how to change the voice back to the wonan's clear and concise directions voice.


----------



## Stav53

Btw, got used to the male voice. Not too bad


----------



## HotUberMess

jb91360 said:


> For me, Waze directs me onto bizarre routes, down side-streets, alleys etc. just to save a minute or two-maybe. And even with all the distractions turned off in the prefs. for me the UI is cluttered.


Learn. Your. City!!!!!!


----------



## Stav53

HotUberMess said:


> Learn. Your. City!!!!!!


We don't always drive in our city-)

Waze is notorious for doing that. I find google better.


----------



## JMlyftuber

HotUberMess said:


> Learn. Your. City!!!!!!


Have you ever had a ride take you to another city? I guess dumb JB should learn all the streets on the entire continent! Just for your arrogant remark I'm going to go to Orlando and get a ride from you going to an unnamed road near Lakeland. If you so much as look at your phone I'm rating you one star and telling you to learn your city, then getting a free ride for it due to navigation issues! Nah, just joking.


----------



## Stav53

They brought back the female voice. I was getting used to the male one, oh well ....


----------



## reinaz831

MissAnne said:


> The latest update of the Uber driver app, changed the voice from a high-pitched woman voice to a low tone man's voice, that I can't hear very well, and yes, my volume is all the way up. Does anybody know how to change it back to the woman's voice??? HELP !!!!!


 Does anybody know how to change it to the voice of the man I only get it on one older version iPhone but not the newer please I already got mixed up by changing sim to different phones I want that voice on all devices


----------



## Whatsamatta U

Strange. Today I had a new female voice on Uber Nav. A higher pitched woman's voice and the volume was lower. The old voice came back for a few seconds then the new voice came back again.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Toanjo2005 said:


> ..... The image doesn't match the voice directions. This started happening once the voice changed from female to male.


Well that's a switch, usually things start going wrong when a males voice turns female. 😁


----------

